# Car Recommendations



## FairwayDodger (Jun 21, 2018)

It's getting close to time when I need to admit defeat and get a new car..... But I have no interest in cars really so no idea what I want and not much enthusiasm to research it.

So... what should I be looking at?

What I want/need:

* big enough boot to comfortably fit golf clubs in cart bag and electric trolley, obscured from outside view, without taking clubs out the bag and without having to pass the "krypton factor" to get it all in. 
* comfortable for longish distance trips
* needs a decent wee bit of acceleration, i.e. you're not willing it to move despite having your foot flat on the floor!
* preferably can disable the annoying beeping when the passenger seatbelt isn't fastened!
* less than Â£25K
* probably lots of other things I haven't thought about

OK, what cars have you got, that you like and can easily fit your clubs in the boot?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 21, 2018)

Mazda3..... my clubs stay in the Sun Mountain C13O bag and have the Golfstream Revolution in with them and all under the parcel shelf and invisible to outside persons.
The previous generation of Honda Civic also did the same, as I found out when searching for what I have now.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 21, 2018)

I've got a Renault Grand Scenic that ticks several of the boxes that you are looking for. But for God's sake do not buy one. It is a horrible piece of junk and I look forward to the day I can afford to scrap it or it gets written off in an accident.

Ford Mondeo or Mondeo estate will likely be my replacement when I do get rid of it and that would fulfill many (if not all) of your requirements.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2018)

Any Honda fulfils the first criteria Karen, even the Jazz; it's apparently a Honda design requirement :thup:

And no, that is not a recommendation for a Jazz as it fails miserably on point 3; it's 0 - 60 by next Tuesday. :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2018)

I bought a Nissan Pulsar, top Of the range, auto, leather seats, reversing cameras etc etc. Can get all my golf gear in the huge boot. Drives very comfortable and quiet.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2018)

Skoda Octavia


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 21, 2018)

Mondeo estate is an amazing car, not the diesel though. The petrol engines now are so advanced, they glide along with all the power you'll need.

Never heard of passenger seat belt warning going off with no one in it. On some cars if you have a hefty bag on the seat it will think there is a passenger seated.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2018)

Just in case no one has mentioned it before, plug in the passenger side seat belt, just leave it in. As has been mentioned the warning is weight sensitive. I do this quite often.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 21, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Mazda3..... my clubs stay in the Sun Mountain C13O bag and have the Golfstream Revolution in with them and all under the parcel shelf and invisible to outside persons.
The previous generation of Honda Civic also did the same, as I found out when searching for what I have now.
		
Click to expand...

Quite like the look of that.... no boot space photos on their website annoyingly!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just in case no one has mentioned it before, plug in the passenger side seat belt, just leave it in. As has been mentioned the warning is weight sensitive. I do this quite often.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah me too, but I never remember until I'm going round a corner, too fast, with a bag on the seat and the damn thing starts beeping!


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2018)

Wont go far wrong with a Kia Ceed, why have a 3 year warranty when you can have 7! Also have change out of your budget for some new sticks


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 21, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I bought a Nissan Pulsar, top Of the range, auto, leather seats, reversing cameras etc etc. Can get all my golf gear in the huge boot. Drives very comfortable and quiet.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't have looked at this - seems too small to have enough boot space! Certainly better on the price side!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 21, 2018)

People seem to like those Nissan cashcow things


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 21, 2018)

ScienceBoy said:



			People seem to like those Nissan cashcow things
		
Click to expand...

So do the garages that do the repairs


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 21, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Any Honda fulfils the first criteria Karen, even the Jazz; it's apparently a Honda design requirement :thup:

And no, that is not a recommendation for a Jazz as it fails miserably on point 3; it's 0 - 60 by next Tuesday. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Civic looks decent, if the boot's big enough!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 21, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Civic looks decent, if the boot's big enough!
		
Click to expand...

The previous version most definately has. It took all my gear without any trouble when I was looking around, but the latest ones I havent tried as I dont like the look of the car.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Skoda Octavia
		
Click to expand...

Definitely liking the look of that boot!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 21, 2018)

fundy said:



			Wont go far wrong with a Kia Ceed, why have a 3 year warranty when you can have 7! Also have change out of your budget for some new sticks 

Click to expand...

This - Kiaâ€™s are superb now and the warranty is excellent and worth a lot.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 21, 2018)

ScienceBoy said:



			People seem to like those Nissan cashcow things
		
Click to expand...

My FiL has one and loves it, fits all his golf gear. Will have a closer look next time we visit.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			My FiL has one and loves it, fits all his golf gear. Will have a closer look next time we visit.
		
Click to expand...

Tediously dull to drive.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 21, 2018)

fundy said:



			Wont go far wrong with a Kia Ceed, why have a 3 year warranty when you can have 7! Also have change out of your budget for some new sticks 

Click to expand...

Def good to save cash.... hard to see the boot size on the website though.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 21, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Tediously dull to drive.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm.... for all my lack of interest in cars I would like one that's good to drive.

I have a Seat Leon at the moment, incidentally, which is OK but getting my golf gear in the boot is like Tetris


----------



## Lump (Jun 21, 2018)

A Ford Focus Estate. 1.0 Ecoboost (125ps). Youâ€™ll be able to get very well specâ€™d 17 plate with little miles for Â£15-18k. Great cars for non motor heads


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 21, 2018)

Another Skoda fan here.  Loads of room and plenty of gear inside too.


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Def good to save cash.... hard to see the boot size on the website though.
		
Click to expand...

Golfstream revolution leccy trolley, H2NO cart bag and holdall and still room to spare 

Its really not that dull a drive either


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 21, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Definitely liking the look of that boot!
		
Click to expand...

The boot is massive, the Skoda superb is even bigger.

I've had both, but love my Superb. Bought for 11k when 4 years old, 30k on the clock.

You may have to but a nearly new one, but think you might have some change, as well. 2.0 litre turbo in diesel, loads of bells and whistles also.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 21, 2018)

Honda Civic has the best boot of any hatchback

I have a 9 year old one and it fits my clubs with the driver in, electric trolley, battery. Shoes etc with room to spare 

Also own a Honda hrv as of Saturday. Again massive boot.. slightly taller. Under 25k just

Ordered through carwow saved 3k total

You can get cheaper but went for top model

Lovely cars hondas and they have to fit full set of clubs in boot someone on here told me


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 22, 2018)

Kia Niro. And itâ€™s a hybrid too. I get 70mpg when Iâ€™m driving Miss Daisy, and 60 when I still think I can push it a bit.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2018)

Peugeot 2008. Go for the 1.2 with 130PS and you get a 6 speed gearbox, superb performance and about 55/60 mpg along with "pseudo" 4WD (Gripcontrol) and in GT Line trim, enough bells and whistles to keep anyone happy.
Back seats fold _*completely*_ flat to give you a massive amount of boot space and very comfortable seating.
Only bad point (in my view) is the silly handbrake design, but if you can live with that (and plenty do) then they are a great car and a GT line will fit well under your budget.
The Kia 7 year warranty is good, but take Kia's above average depreciation into account and you're paying for it along the way.
Better to buy a lesser depreciating car and pay extra for a few years additional warranty.......


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 22, 2018)

Another vote for the Skoda Superb. Ticks all your boxes and the boot is huge - will take 4 sets of clubs plus luggage for a long weekend. Or 2 sets & two trolleys with ease. If you needed more space, the estate version has even more room. Had mine a year now & love it. I lease it so not sure of pricing, but a new one should be in budget - if not, a top spec "nearly new" certainly will be.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 22, 2018)

Or you could just spoil yourself............


----------



## bobmac (Jun 22, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Quite like the look of that.... no boot space photos on their website annoyingly!
		
Click to expand...

Mazda3 boot pic


----------



## jusme (Jun 22, 2018)

Hard to beat the Mondeo and ticks all your boxes. I have the 1.6 turbo petrol and their is no need for more. Boot space silly big and the space in the cabin feels unrivaled to me. Overtaking is as easy as it gets - this car can move when you need it to. Lovely car for cruising long distances/holidays and on golf overnight trips my friends always want me to take my car, not theirs. Not the ideal car for short bursts/journeys. It eats petrol, but you can't have everything. I'm happy to pay a little more for fuel for what I get in return. 

Also excellent to drive....so smooth and handles really well. I personally think it looks good to boot. Good luck in your search


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 22, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Or you could just spoil yourself............

View attachment 25137

Click to expand...

If it's storage one is after, the boot on the Skoda Octavia is half as big again - and the Superb nearly double!


----------



## bobmac (Jun 22, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			If it's storage one is after, the boot on the Skoda Octavia is half as big again - and the Superb nearly double!
		
Click to expand...

The picture I posted has 550L which contrasts well with the 340L of Karens Seat Leon

Karen also wanted ''a decent wee bit of acceleration''

My car 0-60 is 8.5secs

So storage and performance :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 22, 2018)

On a slight tangent, I have my cart bag, my S7 remote trolley, a full set of clubs and my golf shoes, in the boot of my Z4.

And I can still put the roof down.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 22, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Or you could just spoil yourself............

View attachment 25137

Click to expand...

So many cars....! Which one is this?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 22, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			So many cars....! Which one is this? 

Click to expand...

5 door
2L diesel
Cruise ctrl
Air con
Parking sensors
Bluetooth


----------



## bobmac (Jun 22, 2018)

Average mpg 52.3
Top speed 130mph
60/40 rear split seats
DAB radio
Heated front seats
Start stop with keyless operation


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 22, 2018)

So many questions need to be answered before you can make a choice!

What type of driving......mainly city or urban?
How many miles a year?
New or used? You can get a PCP on a used car. Â£25k budget would get you a very nice nearly new Audi/BMW/Merc.
Any preference between petrol/diesel/hybrid/electric?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 22, 2018)

Multi function steering wheel 
USB interface
rain sensors
Nevada leather interior
2015
12 month MOT
6 Month warranty

And Â£8,000 UNDER BUDGET


----------



## njc1973 (Jun 22, 2018)

http://www.carbuyer.co.uk/reviews/recommended/best-small-estates

I was looking for the same thing a few years ago & found a raft of estate cars with a similar overall size to a hatchback but with huge boots. Both the Hyundai & the Seat had decent acceleration as well. These would come in massively under your budget so you could get a new set of clubs to fill the boot!


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 22, 2018)

IT's that time of year- 

got a Peugeot dealer near you

They sell out all the Avis ex rental cars at this time of year most are sold on mileage only bought mine as a 10 month old vehicle over 10K less than the price of new.

308SW 2l diesel (Blue so only Â£30 a year road tax) it's an auto box and I still average 45 to the gallon and I do either short local journeys or high speed motorways/dual carriageways

Flat load area so easy to get everything in and out loads of room for clubs etc and even more if you flat fold the rear passenger seats

Do not go for the standard hatchback you have to have one put one seat down to get clubs in the back.

All the usual bits of electronic kit you get in a modern high spec car.

I might have gone for the Skoda Octavia but found this more comfortable and easier to get in and out of.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 22, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Mazda3 boot pic

View attachment 25138

Click to expand...

Dont knock it......mine will take the C130 with all the clubs still in it (including driver), the Golfstream Revolution trolley, battery, shoe bag and water bottle and still close the hatch easily with the parcel shelf in place so the clubs are completely out of view...even if I didnt have privacy glass.
Size of boot is a tricky one to find on most reasonably sized cars, especially if you dont want to have to start dropping seats down or removing the driver.

The Barge I had previously (Skoda Superb mk1) would swallow all my kit and a second set easy, but I wanted something slightly smaller this time but still able to take my kit invisibily


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 22, 2018)

drive4show said:



			So many questions need to be answered before you can make a choice!

What type of driving......mainly city or urban?
How many miles a year?
New or used? You can get a PCP on a used car. Â£25k budget would get you a very nice nearly new Audi/BMW/Merc.
Any preference between petrol/diesel/hybrid/electric?
		
Click to expand...

Mix of urban / motorway. Day to day is round Edinburgh but regular trips over to the weege and further afield for golf.
Mileage is circa 10K/year, probably less as I donâ€™t use it to commute to work these days
Edging towards neatly new 
Probably petrol, could maybe be persuaded otherwise but not electric
Â£25k is max to not rule out good options but I hate spending money so hopefully not going that high


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 22, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Multi function steering wheel 
USB interface
rain sensors
Nevada leather interior
2015
12 month MOT
6 Month warranty

And Â£8,000 UNDER BUDGET
		
Click to expand...

You are such a tease! :rofl:


----------



## bobmac (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 22, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Mix of urban / motorway. Day to day is round Edinburgh but regular trips over to the weege and further afield for golf.
Mileage is circa 10K/year, probably less as I donâ€™t use it to commute to work these days
Edging towards neatly new 
Probably petrol, could maybe be persuaded otherwise but not electric
Â£25k is max to not rule out good options but I hate spending money so hopefully not going that high
		
Click to expand...

On that mileage, petrol is the logical choice. Petrol also has that feeling of a bit of future proofing which isn't necessarily so with diesel.

My car is relatively new still, but when I come to replace it in 5 or 6 years time, I think I will go for a petrol / electric hybrid.

Where do you park? Would you be able to accommodate a plug in hybrid?

If so, I'd think about something like this:

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...112109?make=VOLKSWAGEN&model=PASSAT&logcode=p


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 22, 2018)

bobmac said:



View attachment 25140

Click to expand...

What is it? 2 series?


----------



## Coffey (Jun 22, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			What is it? 2 series?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the BMW x3 to me- may be wrong though!

I have a golf r and the boot space is tiny so don't get one of them.

Hired a Focus estate 1.6 diesel in Portugal as a hire car for a golf trip and was actually pretty impressed with the boot space. Fitted our cases and golf bags in pretty easily. Little bit of poke to it and really easy to drive.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 22, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Mix of urban / motorway. Day to day is round Edinburgh but regular trips over to the weege and further afield for golf.
Mileage is circa 10K/year, probably less as I donâ€™t use it to commute to work these days
Edging towards neatly new 
Probably petrol, could maybe be persuaded otherwise but not electric
Â£25k is max to not rule out good options but I hate spending money so hopefully not going that high
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think I would probably go with petrol although some of the modern diesels give excellent performance. A nearly new Audi A4 estate is within budget, very nice car to drive and has a bit of class about it too. Likewise a BMW 3 series estate although I don't think the boot is quite as big. *Not sure what the boot size is like on the current Golf*, I've had a couple in the past and could fit everything in but didn't leave much room for anything else.  
Or thinking outside the box, the Mini comes in several different guises and the biggest one is about the same size as a Focus inside. Fun car to drive, plenty of engines and trim levels to choose from and German reliability.


edit: Just seen coffey's post above!


----------



## bobmac (Jun 22, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			What is it? 2 series?
		
Click to expand...

Coffey is right, it's the X3


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 22, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Coffey is right, it's the X3
		
Click to expand...

Ah, price fooled me but I see it was 2015. I'm looking for nearly new ideally.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 22, 2018)

â€œNot electric.â€

How about a hybrid? No need to plug it in, it charges itself when youâ€™re driving. If you do consider a hybrid do get rid before the battery bank reaches end of life.... about 8 years on average mileage. A replacement battery bank runs to several thousand.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 22, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			â€œNot electric.â€

How about a hybrid? No need to plug it in, it charges itself when youâ€™re driving. If you do consider a hybrid do get rid before the battery bank reaches end of life.... about 8 years on average mileage. A replacement battery bank runs to several thousand.
		
Click to expand...

That in itself is enough to put me off!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 22, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			That in itself is enough to put me off!
		
Click to expand...

Not that bad tbh, I have a hybrid (selling it tomorrow. Not cuz itâ€™s a hybrid just need bigger car) anyways itâ€™s Â£1500 to replace the battery however if I service it with Toyota I get a hybrid battery warranty that lasts 11 years total

Also once the battery goes itâ€™s mpg just goes to a normal petrol car rather than making the car useless


----------



## bobmac (Jun 22, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Ah, price fooled me but I see it was 2015. I'm looking for nearly new ideally.
		
Click to expand...

Posh tart


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 22, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Not that bad tbh, I have a hybrid (selling it tomorrow. Not cuz itâ€™s a hybrid just need bigger car) anyways itâ€™s Â£1500 to replace the battery however if I service it with Toyota I get a hybrid battery warranty that lasts 11 years total

Also once the battery goes itâ€™s mpg just goes to a normal petrol car rather than making the car useless
		
Click to expand...

Quick add to this the auris is 6 and a half years old. 75000 miles. Never had a problem with it


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 22, 2018)

Surprised no one has mentioned the BMW 330d or 335d Touring. 

Boot is big enough for clubs and loads of other junk plus the 335d has a 0-62 sprint of 4.9 secs. Mine is still returning 42.2mpg.
 330d is still north of 250BHP with torque for days, so quick and roomy.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 22, 2018)

GreiginFife said:



			Surprised no one has mentioned the BMW 330d or 335d Touring. 

Boot is big enough for clubs and loads of other junk plus the 335d has a 0-62 sprint of 4.9 secs. Mine is still returning 42.2mpg.
 330d is still north of 250BHP with torque for days, so quick and roomy.
		
Click to expand...

I have driven diesels for years, but my next car will be petrol. You just dont know where is going to ban diesels next.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 22, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Peugeot 2008. Go for the 1.2 with 130PS and you get a 6 speed gearbox, superb performance and about 55/60 mpg along with "pseudo" 4WD (Gripcontrol) and in GT Line trim, enough bells and whistles to keep anyone happy.
Back seats fold _*completely*_ flat to give you a massive amount of boot space and very comfortable seating.
Only bad point (in my view) is the silly handbrake design, but if you can live with that (and plenty do) then they are a great car and a GT line will fit well under your budget.
The Kia 7 year warranty is good, but take Kia's above average depreciation into account and you're paying for it along the way.
Better to buy a lesser depreciating car and pay extra for a few years additional warranty.......
		
Click to expand...

Peugeot. No thanks worst cars on the road, interior trim is cheap and nasty, build quality is crap and they spend more time in the garage than on the road. Only decent thing is the engine. Dreadful to drive too. I fight for the Focus with 130k on the clock to avoid the Peugeot cars at work. Still drives and handles so much better.

I'd agree with the Skoda shouts. Octavia or Superb will handle everything you can throw at it and you can get 3 sets plus three trolleys in the estate boot - comfortably.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 22, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I have driven diesels for years, but my next car will be petrol. You just dont know where is going to ban diesels next.
		
Click to expand...

ULEZ coming your way soon...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 22, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I'd agree with the Skoda shouts. Octavia or Superb will handle everything you can throw at it and you can get 3 sets plus three trolleys in the estate boot - comfortably.
		
Click to expand...

I'd need to make two pals....


----------



## Duckster (Jun 22, 2018)

I'd back the few others who have mentioned the Mondeo.  I've got the 2.0d hatchback and you could carry half the titanic in the boot.  Did a golf holiday in May, two motocaddy's and two cart bags with all the paraphernalia fit in the boot easily. 

Eats up the motorway and it's great round town.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 22, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I have driven diesels for years, but my next car will be petrol. You just dont know where is going to ban diesels next.
		
Click to expand...

I went the other way. Had a C43 AMG petrol and went to the 335d. Xdrive system is marginally better than 4matic and with the same 4.9 0-62 time and 640nM of torque, its a different beast. Will enjoy it until they take it off me.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 22, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Hmmm.... for all my lack of interest in cars I would like one that's good to drive.
		
Click to expand...

I have to say, Pleasure from a drive is bottom of my list.

As long as nothing is hard to move or use then car passes that test.

I hate cars and hate driving but I spend 2 hour+ a day in on doing that.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 23, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			ULEZ coming your way soon...
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. That is why I am swapping my diesel for a 580 bhp petrol monster.

Seems a fair swap to me.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 23, 2018)

Just picked up my new Honda HR-V.. plenty of boot space


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 23, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Just picked up my new Honda HR-V.. plenty of boot space
		
Click to expand...

Have just been looking at those.... 

Getting frustrated at how hard it is to see what boots are like from car manufacturer's websites. Might need to visit a few showrooms next weekend!


----------



## rosecott (Jun 23, 2018)

Another for the Superb estate, I searched for a long time to find a 3.6 V6 petrol. I do not care about car tax or fuel consumption but it makes me smile


----------



## bobmac (Jun 23, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Have just been looking at those.... 

Getting frustrated at how hard it is to see what boots are like from car manufacturer's websites. Might need to visit a few showrooms next weekend!
		
Click to expand...

Visit the autotrader website and enter the make and model of the car you are interested in. Select a car from the list and scroll down to ''dimensions''. That will tell you the size of the boot. 

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...rice-desc&advertising-location=at_cars&page=3

Honda HR V boot 453 L


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 23, 2018)

Trouble is, in golf terms, litres is not enough info, it is how it is used.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 23, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Trouble is, in golf terms, litres is not enough info, it is how it is used.
		
Click to expand...

Yep.
Plenty of large capacity boots out there that aren't the right shape...

Take your driver when you go looking.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 23, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Yep.
Plenty of large capacity boots out there that aren't the right shape...

Take your driver when you go looking.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 23, 2018)

Drivers not enough, take the whole bag. The length of driver in the bag is longer than driver alone. I take my bag, fully loaded, when I go car hunting. My wife goes to the other side of the showroom at that point but you have to do it &#128513;.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 23, 2018)

I used to fence, to a high level. When chosing a new car I used to have to take 2 fencing bags to trial. 
They are like mini coffins. They make golf bags look small.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 23, 2018)

I bought my current car before I was into golf and was a keen surfer..... I took surfboard and made sure it could fit inside the car....


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 23, 2018)

One of the things I did when buying my last car was to take the clubs with me and check the fit in to the boot, hence the decision to go with an estate and not a hatchback.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 23, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Trouble is, in golf terms, litres is not enough info, it is how it is used.
		
Click to expand...

After 40 years of driving cars and playing golf, I am aware of that, thats why I posted the picture of the boot that Karen couldn't find and a link to the cars dimensions which show the Honda boot is not only 100L bigger than Karens present car(see post 35) but also 200mm wider. (2019mm)


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 23, 2018)

GreiginFife said:



			Surprised no one has mentioned the BMW 330d or 335d Touring. 

Boot is big enough for clubs and loads of other junk plus the 335d has a 0-62 sprint of 4.9 secs. Mine is still returning 42.2mpg.
 330d is still north of 250BHP with torque for days, so quick and roomy.
		
Click to expand...

I have a 330d and it is a fantastic car. 

On a long run itâ€™s 50mpg, at the traffic light Grand Prix itâ€™s faster than a 90s super car. Incredible bit of engineering for a soot chucker. Because itâ€™s a 6 cylinder it doesnâ€™t have that horrible diesel rattle either.

I suspect though that for most, in particular those that arenâ€™t car enthusiasts, even the 320d delivers ample performance. The 330i is a good choice too. Both do 0-60 in less than 8 seconds. The 330i around 6 I think. 

Iâ€™ve got the saloon, I can get everything in easily enough but have to take driver out of the bag if putting a trolley in too.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 23, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Have just been looking at those.... 

Getting frustrated at how hard it is to see what boots are like from car manufacturer's websites. Might need to visit a few showrooms next weekend!
		
Click to expand...

Easy...take your golf kit (all you normally take) and tell the sales-person if they fit in the boot without removing oparcel shelf or dropping seats they stand a chance, if they dont fit then forget it.
Worked for me. and I can tell you the (previous) Honda Civic, Hyundai Ioniq hybrid and of course the Mazda 3 all passed (hatchback)
Ford Focus, Infinity Q/QX30, Merc A class,Toyota Auris,Ssangyong Tivoli, Kia Ceed and Nero all failed.


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2018)

fundy said:



			Wont go far wrong with a Kia Ceed, why have a 3 year warranty when you can have 7! Also have change out of your budget for some new sticks 

Click to expand...

I've just got back from a few days in Dorset in my Cee'd 1.6 diesel.
It was an 89bhp car until I got it remapped to 137bhp and it's just returned 63mpg.
The best I've had is 66.8mpg, much better than before the remap ................... and it takes my golf clubs without me having to remove my driver!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 23, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			My FiL has one and loves it, fits all his golf gear. Will have a closer look next time we visit.
		
Click to expand...

I experienced real mixed emotions when I saw my MIL reversing my new one over the edge of a cliff.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 24, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Visit the autotrader website and enter the make and model of the car you are interested in. Select a car from the list and scroll down to ''dimensions''. That will tell you the size of the boot. 

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...rice-desc&advertising-location=at_cars&page=3

Honda HR V boot 453 L

View attachment 25143

Click to expand...

As itâ€™s a Honda aswell the clubs will fit with a driver in. Tested with my titleist carry bag today. 

The hidden compartment aswell very useful and the new Honda design is you can open it a bit with stuff on top. So itâ€™s the family car we have the buggy thrown in the boot and all the stuff for it like rain cover.. umbrella etc is in that compartment. In golf terms you could keep shoes.. waterproofs or whatever down there to help maximise club space 

In the back magic seats just wow. The seats have storage under them if you need. But also can fold up in air. So last night we had daughter in her car seat and folded the seat so dog laid on the  floor with a nice space around him. Saved him jumping into the boot which we had filled with food shopping


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 24, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I used to fence, to a high level.
		
Click to expand...

Electric or wooden ones Murph?


----------



## Wabinez (Jun 24, 2018)

Octavia vRS here. Boot is huge, and fits a couple of sets with trolleys. Itâ€™s like they designed the boot with golf clubs in mind!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 24, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			Octavia vRS here. Boot is huge, and fits a couple of sets with trolleys. Itâ€™s like they designed the boot with golf clubs in mind!
		
Click to expand...

All cars should be designed to least fit a set of clubs with a driver in

I mean itâ€™s not hard itâ€™s lazy not to

Someone I play with now and again has a BMW X5 I was shocked to see him have to take his woods out to fit his clubs in


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 24, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			All cars should be designed to least fit a set of clubs with a driver in

I mean itâ€™s not hard itâ€™s lazy not to

Someone I play with now and again has a BMW X5 I was shocked to see him have to take his woods out to fit his clubs in
		
Click to expand...

Lead design requirement for the X5 was it's capability to climb kerbstones to allow for pavement parking outside schools...


----------



## Wilson (Jun 25, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I used to fence, to a high level. When chosing a new car I used to have to take 2 fencing bags to trial. 
They are like mini coffins. They make golf bags look small.
		
Click to expand...

My brother is a drummer, and when getting his first company car, he arranged to take his drums, and check they fitted in the car ok. So one Saturday off he goes to the dealership, the salesman helps him lug all the drums in/out of the car - when he gets back to the office on Monday, the dealership he arranged the visit with called to ask why he didnâ€™t show up...... turn out heâ€™d gone to the wrong dealership, and the poor guy who helped him wouldnâ€™t get the sale! He felt bad and dropped him off some beers to apologise.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 25, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Any Honda fulfils the first criteria Karen, even the Jazz; it's apparently a Honda design requirement :thup:

And no, that is not a recommendation for a Jazz as it fails miserably on point 3; it's 0 - 60 by next Tuesday. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

The new Jazz 1.5 sport has got all the oomph


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 25, 2018)

rulefan said:



			The new Jazz 1.5 sport has got all the oomph
		
Click to expand...

But don't you need a pension book and a blue rinse to buy one?


----------



## rulefan (Jun 25, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Peugeot. No thanks worst cars on the road, interior trim is cheap and nasty, build quality is crap and they spend more time in the garage than on the road. Only decent thing is the engine. Dreadful to drive too. I fight for the Focus with 130k on the clock to avoid the Peugeot cars at work. Still drives and handles so much better.

I'd agree with the Skoda shouts. Octavia or Superb will handle everything you can throw at it and you can get 3 sets plus three trolleys in the estate boot - comfortably.
		
Click to expand...

My son just hired a 2008 for a week. He thought it dreadful.


----------



## DaveR (Jun 27, 2018)

rulefan said:



			The new Jazz 1.5 sport has got all the oomph
		
Click to expand...

And you can order them new with a varifocal windscreen!


----------



## Val (Jun 27, 2018)

GreiginFife said:



			Surprised no one has mentioned the BMW 330d or 335d Touring. 

Boot is big enough for clubs and loads of other junk plus the 335d has a 0-62 sprint of 4.9 secs. Mine is still returning 42.2mpg.
 330d is still north of 250BHP with torque for days, so quick and roomy.
		
Click to expand...

The 3 Series touring boot is pants, you're lucky to get a set of clubs and a trolley in one without emptying your bag. 

As for the oomf, the 335 diesel is a machine even without the sport mode.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 27, 2018)

As a car nut, there are so many options and there are not really many bad cars any more. At 10k or over per year and if you travel some distances, there are many more good diesel cars than petrol, although the newer petrol turbos of the last couple of years or so are at least giving a good and sometimes even better option. 25k opens plenty of doors from the new/ nearly new, and even saving a chunk and looking in the 3-5yr old 10-20k opens up plenty more. I love fast cars so would be tempted to go a bit older for a bit quicker.

I think the best buys going are 3yr old high mileage ex lease cars. I bought a manual BMW 325d manual 2008 at 3yrs old and 95,000 miles - kept it 3yrs and traded it for 6.5k - brilliant car, especially after the 290bhp remap at DMS!



Skoda Octavia - reliable, good engines (1.4 150bhp petrol really economical and punchy, VRS quicker and lose economy, 150bhp diesel also very good. I just specced up a 1.4 150bhp turbo on Cost2Coast Cars - SE-L spec and that is discounted to Â£16,876 with Metallic (26%/ Â£5,869 saving on list) that includes 3k deaer contribution to a finance price - I did this route with BMW to get the contribution and immediately paid it all off in the first month for no cost - assume you could do something similar
BMW 3 series. Would go for diesel here as petrol options not as good. 320 punchy, economical and plenty of them. Would not go new. Hundreds of 1-3yr olds in the 15-20k bracket. 330d and 335d are fantastic (and a lot better still when remapped) - these are also in the price range or a bit higher depending on age and spec - this sort of thing https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...v-fbmwsh-heated-seats-1-former-keeper/8789878.
French cars - most are shiite but starting to get a lot better - 3008 or 5008 are best bets
Honda Civic - like the look of the new one - had a lift in the 1 litre the other day and quite surprised how well it went - and very well built. The 1.5 turbo (180bhp) is a pokier option
BMW X3 - i was sorely tempted to buy an X3 335D last time - but don't do enough miles and the DPF will likely break - this one over budget but will b a fair few slightly older in the 20-25k range
https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...mw-x3-xdrive35d-m-sport-5dr-step-auto/8450975

Alfa Giulia are coming into price bracket. Good looking, drives well and Italian. https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...-giulia-2-2-jtdm-2-180-super-4dr-auto/8272121
Jaguar XE - quite a few in 20-25 range - https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/jaguar/xe/jaguar-xe-2-0d-r-sport-4dr/8804134
Land Rover Discovery Sport - https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...er-discovery-sport-2-0-td4-180-se-5dr/8804751
Mini Countryman - https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...n/mini-countryman-cooper-d-countryman/8714531
Mazda CX5 - https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...2d-175-sport-nav-5dr-awd-auto-2017-66/8802751
Mercededs E220D - https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...s-benz-e-class-e220d-se-4dr-9g-tronic/8804869
VW Golr R estate - https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/volkswagen/golf-r32-r/vw-golf-r-tsi-dsg/8765453


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 27, 2018)

rulefan said:



			My son just hired a 2008 for a week. He thought it dreadful.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting on the Peugeot 2008.  Lease period on my Qashqai finishes next year and I could buy myself out of the scheme now (as within one year of end of contracted lease period).  Was looking at reviews of the new Qashqai and found it being compared with the Peugeot 3008 - obs - as it is directly comparable.  And in fact the 3008 got some good reviews - some putting it ahead of the Qashqai.  Yes I know you mentioned the 2008 - but must go have another look at the 3008 reviews.


----------



## Gentabout (Jun 28, 2018)

Ive got a E350 E-Class estate that has a cavernous boot area that easily takes my bats in their cart bag and electric trolley, everything is nicely hidden under the shelf and there is still plenty of space left for another bag. Performance is pretty special too for such a big car and on a run I get high 40's for economy. 

Plus as an added bonus the boot height is just about perfect for sitting and changing in to your golf shoes in the car park


----------



## Lump (Jun 28, 2018)

Val said:



			The 3 Series touring boot is pants, you're lucky to get a set of clubs and a trolley in one without emptying your bag. 

As for the oomf, the 335 diesel is a machine even without the sport mode.
		
Click to expand...

I 2nd this. Got a E91 335d... itâ€™s a pretend estate. Can only just fit a trolley (with 1 wheel removed) and a tour bag into the boot. 
I would get a 5 series if I bought again. I also wouldnt recommend a BMW to someone that isnâ€™t a petrol head.


----------



## andycap (Jun 28, 2018)

I am mercedes through and through , and recently got a B class , had not really noticed them before i started looking , i was more familiar with the A class , which i think is too small and not attractive , but the B class is great , looks nice because it is a bit bigger it doesnt look so tall and boxey , good  mpg , 40plus (diesel) . drives lovely , nice high driving position , plenty of room , both for storage and passengers , it ticks all the boxes for me , plus its got an AMG pack on it that adds to the appearance . I am not a fan of small cars , but this feels like a big car when i'm driving it .


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2018)

I managed to look at a few golfer's cars during a golf tournament this week. Ford Focus and Mazda 3 are out, confirmed not enough boot space.


----------



## Lump (Jun 28, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			I managed to look at a few golfer's cars during a golf tournament this week. Ford Focus and Mazda 3 are out, confirmed not enough boot space.
		
Click to expand...

I take it these are hatchbacks and not estates?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2018)

Lump said:



			I take it these are hatchbacks and not estates?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Lump (Jun 28, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yes
		
Click to expand...

My PP and his better half have downsized to a Focus hatchback from a old Citroen estate. They can get 2 trolleys in the boot and the clubs on the back seat with ease.

Iâ€™d think youâ€™d struggle to fit any trolley and bag combo into a hatchback with ease. 


Thatâ€™s a Fiesta with a motocaddy trolley and ping tour bag, woods on back seat.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm trying to avoid an SUV or estate and I realise it might be tricky, hence asking what folk have got. Doesn't have to be a hatchback. 

The basic remit is one set of clubs and one trolley in the boot of the car - i.e obscured from outside view - without having to take any clubs out and devise a krypton factor style solution to make them fit. Preferably with room for a small holdall as well!

Seats down or anything on the back seat is a non-starter.  

I can do it in my Leon but only with taking the driver out and laying it across the opposite diagonal from the bag, supporting the bag so it isn't weighing on the driver shaft. That's a pain in the ass I'd ideally like to avoid and even just a few more inches along the diagonal should be sufficient space.


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2018)

Lump said:



			My PP and his better half have downsized to a Focus hatchback from a old Citroen estate. They can get 2 trolleys in the boot and the clubs on the back seat with ease.

Iâ€™d think youâ€™d struggle to fit any trolley and bag combo into a hatchback with ease. 
View attachment 25161

Thatâ€™s a Fiesta with a motocaddy trolley and ping tour bag, woods on back seat.
		
Click to expand...

no prob fitting a golfstream revolution trolley (not the smallest) and a H2NO trolley bag, plus holdall and other bits and room to spare in the Ceed boot


----------



## Lump (Jun 28, 2018)

fundy said:



			no prob fitting a golfstream revolution trolley (not the smallest) and a H2NO trolley bag, plus holdall and other bits and room to spare in the Ceed boot
		
Click to expand...

Woods able to stay in bag?


----------



## Wilson (Jun 28, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm trying to avoid an SUV or estate and I realise it might be tricky, hence asking what folk have got. Doesn't have to be a hatchback. 

The basic remit is one set of clubs and one trolley in the boot of the car - i.e obscured from outside view - without having to take any clubs out and devise a krypton factor style solution to make them fit. Preferably with room for a small holdall as well!

Seats down or anything on the back seat is a non-starter.  

I can do it in my Leon but only with taking the driver out and laying it across the opposite diagonal from the bag, supporting the bag so it isn't weighing on the driver shaft. That's a pain in the ass I'd ideally like to avoid and even just a few more inches along the diagonal should be sufficient space.
		
Click to expand...

I had a 12 plate C200 saloon Merc, and I could easily fit my electric trolley and clubs in the boot, with space for holdallâ€™s Etc on top - all nicely hidden away.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 28, 2018)

Lump said:



			My PP and his better half have downsized to a Focus hatchback from a old Citroen estate. They can get 2 trolleys in the boot and the clubs on the back seat with ease.

Iâ€™d think youâ€™d struggle to fit any trolley and bag combo into a hatchback with ease. 
View attachment 25161

Thatâ€™s a Fiesta with a motocaddy trolley and ping tour bag, woods on back seat.
		
Click to expand...

Honda Civic 59 reg

Fits my clubs (all time in the bag none of this removing rubbish)
A motocaddy m1 
The battery for it 
Shoes
Drinks
Overnight bag


I have even before fitted my push trolley aswell with its wheels off in when taking it along for my mate to use when he forgot his


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Honda Civic 59 reg

Fits my clubs (all time in the bag none of this removing rubbish)
A motocaddy m1 
The battery for it 
Shoes
Drinks
Overnight bag


I have even before fitted my push trolley aswell with its wheels off in when taking it along for my mate to use when he forgot his
		
Click to expand...

Civic was getting recommended by folk this week, definitely one I'm going to look at.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 28, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm trying to avoid an SUV or estate and I realise it might be tricky, hence asking what folk have got. Doesn't have to be a hatchback. 

The basic remit is one set of clubs and one trolley in the boot of the car - i.e obscured from outside view - without having to take any clubs out and devise a krypton factor style solution to make them fit. Preferably with room for a small holdall as well!

Seats down or anything on the back seat is a non-starter.  

I can do it in my Leon but only with taking the driver out and laying it across the opposite diagonal from the bag, supporting the bag so it isn't weighing on the driver shaft. That's a pain in the ass I'd ideally like to avoid and even just a few more inches along the diagonal should be sufficient space.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a Focus estate, or I should say that it's my wifes, but I use it for golf. I can get my cart bag, with driver in, Gokart plus battery, shoes and room for a holdall too, all in the boot under the parcel shelf out of sight.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 28, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Civic was getting recommended by folk this week, definitely one I'm going to look at.
		
Click to expand...

I have 2 hondas 

My 59 reg manual Civic gets the main use. To and from work (50 mile a day round trip) and any golf I play 

The 18 plate hrv auto is the family car and the one the wife uses on her days off (part time)

Both have huge boots enough to fit the clubs for sure

Canâ€™t wait for her to go away for the week so I can take the hrv to golf lol prefer driving the auto / higher driving position but sheâ€™s lost all confidence in manuals so I drive it lol 

Great for little one tho she loves looking out the window on the journey when sheâ€™s awake

Plus the Civic is the bit basic now days. My phones my sat nav. Self installed dab, added parking sensors and camera 

Hrv is fully loaded a joy to drive


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2018)

Lump said:



			Woods able to stay in bag?
		
Click to expand...

yep


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 29, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Civic was getting recommended by folk this week, definitely one I'm going to look at.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a civic, bag goes in diagonally, gokart lays on top. Room in the corners for battery bags etc.

Parcel shelf does lift a bit, guess it's just the way the gokart is.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			I've got a civic, bag goes in diagonally, gokart lays on top. Room in the corners for battery bags etc.

Parcel shelf does lift a bit, guess it's just the way the gokart is.
		
Click to expand...

what civic do you have spongebob? mine goes accross the front so that the bag is normal ways but the driver etc sit behind the wheel arches.. ie if you open the boot its the first thing you come to is the clubs

Hondas are all suppose to fit clubs in like this as part of their design I was told


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 29, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			I've got a civic, bag goes in diagonally, gokart lays on top. Room in the corners for battery bags etc.

Parcel shelf does lift a bit, guess it's just the way the gokart is.
		
Click to expand...

When I was looking round for mine, thatâ€™s how I loaded the boot up in the showroom. My Mazda3 loads the same way.

Isnâ€™t it odd how we all sing the praises of our own cars, even if they arenâ€™t what the OP is looking for, as if to show what good judges we are.
Dont buy a Mazda3. You wonâ€™t like it, they are quite rare, and we want to keep it that way


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 29, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			what civic do you have spongebob? mine goes accross the front so that the bag is normal ways but the driver etc sit behind the wheel arches.. ie if you open the boot its the first thing you come to is the clubs

Hondas are all suppose to fit clubs in like this as part of their design I was told
		
Click to expand...

14 plate SE plus


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 29, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			what civic do you have spongebob? mine goes accross the front so that the bag is normal ways but the driver etc sit behind the wheel arches.. ie if you open the boot its the first thing you come to is the clubs

Hondas are all suppose to fit clubs in like this as part of their design I was told
		
Click to expand...

Checked mine, it's the model with the built in subwoofer, so my bag has to go in diagonally


----------



## HughJars (Jun 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Skoda Octavia
		
Click to expand...

Winner! (has to be a VRs tho  )


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 29, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Checked mine, it's the model with the built in subwoofer, so my bag has to go in diagonally
		
Click to expand...

Ah that would be why, sub will take up some room indeed

Took the hrv down the range today for first time

Clubs fit nicely


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 1, 2018)

One thing many overlook, is that many new cars dont come with a spare wheel, so freeing up boot space. 
Fortunately  mine takes my gear even with the spare wheel I got after buying the car


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 1, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			One thing many overlook, is that many new cars dont come with a spare wheel, so freeing up boot space. 
Fortunately  mine takes my gear even with the spare wheel I got after buying the car

Click to expand...

Donâ€™t think itâ€™s overlooked too much. Lot of people have some kind of break down service and with a flat you need it replacing most times.. mobile fitters appeared more and more.. all removing the need for a spare

I have the foam in both cars but break down cover aswell so if I get a flat they can take care of it

Gone are the days of emptying all your gear out the boot.: trying not to get hit by passing cars whilst you change a tyre 

How often do you do it? Iâ€™ve had 2 flats my entire life that needed changing at side of road.. Iâ€™m 31 one when I was 25 and one when I was 13 

All that excess weight carrying around and space taken up for something that doesnâ€™t happen often


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm on a car forum and they get hysterical about the lack of a spare. I'm with PJ87 and would rather have the space but when I posted that it was the equivalent of stating custom fitting was hokum, no one should get more than a shot a hole etc on here. It was real popcorn stuff.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm on a car forum and they get hysterical about the lack of a spare. I'm with PJ87 and would rather have the space but when I posted that it was the equivalent of stating custom fitting was hokum, no one should get more than a shot a hole etc on here. It was real popcorn stuff.
		
Click to expand...

One of my cars had a full alloy wheel as a spare and Jesus was it heavy. Then my bmw had no spare just foam.. after that I had a space saver and I did actually use that! But again was once. The tyre insurance that I got with the car paid for my replacement tyre

Get decent car recovery through my bank account. Iâ€™ve used them in anger.. when I got that flat when I was 25 I called them out.. in the snow. Within 40 mins I was on the way again.. give it without a spare would have been longer but these things happen

Had a flat last week on the car I was about to sell. Didnâ€™t even think of putting the space saver on. Pumped it up to 35 using my plug in pump... drove at 20 mph 2 mins round corner to the tyre shop and spent Â£15 getting a repair done to the tyre 

Total of 40 mins of my time.. wonder how long the spare would take 30 mins? Iâ€™d rather a pro did it


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 1, 2018)

10 min max to change a tyre or 40+ to get someone else to do it. Space saver for me.

Foam, half way between St Petersburg and Moscow, hit pot hole, side wall split, in nephews car with foam, useless, ok for small scale punctures but ones that include side wall damage you've had it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 1, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			10 min max to change a tyre or 40+ to get someone else to do it. Space saver for me.

Foam, half way between St Petersburg and Moscow, hit pot hole, side wall split, in nephews car with foam, useless, ok for small scale punctures but ones that include side wall damage you've had it.
		
Click to expand...

Are they really that important in the uk? Where there isnâ€™t far between built up areas .. maybe down south we are spoilt more not to need them

Majority of my miles is a406 to work and back 50 mike round trip a day.. if I get a flat there Iâ€™ll get towed out the way within 20 mins to get the road moving 

Russia maybe.. but itâ€™s like the recent push for winter tyres in the uk when we have latest this long safely without em. Just donâ€™t drive like an idiot


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 1, 2018)

My neighbours lad has an Octy vRS, and short while ago hit a pothole and took the wall out. He waited 3 hours for recovery just to get to him, and then more time to get to a tyre dealer.
Mentioned to his mum I was selling a suitable unused spare including jack and tools from my Barge, and he could have them for Â£20.
He jumped at the offer, and a week after that took another wall out after another pot hole. He was so thankful he had that spare.

Whether you want a spare or not, my point was that boot space is much greater if you dont have a spare/spacesaver in the boot, but not everyone is comfortable not having that situation covered.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 1, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			My neighbours lad has an Octy vRS, and short while ago hit a pothole and took the wall out. He waited 3 hours for recovery just to get to him, and then more time to get to a tyre dealer.
Mentioned to his mum I was selling a suitable unused spare including jack and tools from my Barge, and he could have them for Â£20.
He jumped at the offer, and a week after that took another wall out after another pot hole. He was so thankful he had that spare.

Whether you want a spare or not, my point was that boot space is much greater if you dont have a spare/spacesaver in the boot, but not everyone is comfortable not having that situation covered.
		
Click to expand...

Chances are if you hit a pot hole and take a wall out you should really have your car checked itâ€™s road worthy rather than chuck a spare on and carry on driving


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 1, 2018)

Call me old fashioned, but I prefer to have a spare.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 1, 2018)

Spare or no spare aside Honda boots are massive

The hidden compartment is where I throw a load of junk thatâ€™s where the spare would live

You could easily fit everything in without it and keep your spare


----------

